# Ranger is 2 today



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

I've had a lot of good advice on these forums although I'm not always able to respond. It's a wonderful community. The picture is from this morning when it was still dark - my S9 has a good flash:wink2:

Early on when Ranger was 10 months old I learned about Safestix in this thread https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/724690-ranger-playing-stick.html

It is his favorite toy by far! 

The video is a little later in the morning getting a few minutes of play in before I had to start getting ready for work.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

adorable. looks like he enjoys this game with you. I see subtle cues of "ah come on, chase me".


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Happy Birthday Ranger! Looks to me like he'd prefer you stay home and play today (and everyday)!


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

Happy Belated Birthday Ranger, you lucky dog! Looks like you had some fun.


Thanks for sharing his favorite toy. Think I'll get one for my puppy, Cassie.


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

car2ner said:


> adorable. looks like he enjoys this game with you. I see subtle cues of "ah come on, chase me".


He loves to play chase also notice how he will sometimes only give me a small portion of the Safestix to try to grab? :grin2:

Oh and he doesn't crash into the fence. He pulls up short because the Safestix hit the fence.


----------

